# Review: Tailwind Nutrition Endurance Fuel



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

The 3 top main ingredients are sugar. Which means it's basically more sugar then any other ingredient. Simple carbs is great for quick energy but it can also make you crash afterwards if you don't provide yourself with a good amount of protein and complex carbs soon afterwards.

How is this going to sustain energy all day? By drinking it through out the day. Over loading your body with sugar. I think I'll pass.

I prefer water with sugar free electrolytes a few snack bars with plenty of protein for a long 3-4 hour ride.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

LiquidSpin, thanks for your comments. You're right - Tailwind's first two ingredients, dextrose (glucose) and sucrose, are simple sugars/carbohydrates and were chosen because that is what your body uses to fuel itself. Your body runs on glucose. Maltodextrin, a complex sugar/carbohydrate is a manufactured chain of dextrose molecules, which get broken down into...glucose. From our standpoint, you are running a calorie deficit from the get go (expending 600+ calories/hour but only able to physiologically process between 200-300 calories/hour) so it makes sense to give you the simple carbs for immediate gastric emptying and absorption into your system. It takes both time (and energy) to break down the maltodextrin into a usable fuel that Tailwind already provides (ie. dextrose/glucose).

Spikes and crashes typically occur because you are ingesting a lot of calories all at once creating a "sugar high" followed by the crash. But, by sipping your fuel you are metering you intake so you avoid these peaks and valleys. As for protein, the most recent research shows that although protein is important for recovery and as part of your overall diet, it is linked to a high incidence of GI distress during your activity and doesn't measurably improve performance. That's why we don't include it. Joe Friel has an excellent post here: http://www.joefrielsblog.com/2011/09/should-you-use-carbohydrate-protein-sports-drinks.html

To us, the proof is in our customers' stories - some of whom have never been able finish a 50 or 100 miler before due to GI issues, or because their fueling strategy just wasn't working. You can see what our customers are saying on our website (we post everything) or on our Facebook page.


----------



## renolaw (Dec 20, 2006)

Depending on your effort level at an event, most people won't easily tolerate protein or solid food. There are lots of companies making liquid nutrition that's a mix of simple and complex carbs for endurance and Ironman events cause electrolyte waters (nuun etc) and high protein bars lead to a puke fest for a lot of people (especially if running is involved) if you need to take in 300-400 cal/hr for an event. Formulas/nutrition like this are used very successfully by lots of Ironman, TdF, Leadville and other endurance athletes.


----------



## marc.t (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a nice idea, however, it isn't very revolutionary or proprietary. It's more or less an expensive "Whole Foods" gatorade: sugar and electrolytes. Unlike Cytomax, it has no amino acids and no lacate buffers. Market yourself as a high end, organic/all natural sport drink, rather than a "gamer changer" cycling/high endurance nutritional supplement. You'll have a larger market, an easier sell and more reasonable expectations of the product. Okay, the MBA in me is done talking...


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you for replying Jenny! I've learned some new stuff from you  However, if one has the time before the ride to eat (not over eat, mind you) a good meal to sustain the energy needed to do a long strenuous activity say biking with time for the food to digest wouldn't water with electrolytes and some snack bars (also loaded with protein and carbs) be enough as well?

I can see the pro's of sipping this, though. No need to get off the bike to eat. Also if you don't have time to eat a proper meal before with time for the food to digest then the simple carbs would be used immediately for energy.

I'll give Tailwind a try. I didn't know studies have shown that protein during a long stressful activity could cause GI distress.

Thanks again for the helpful info!


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi LiquidSpin,

For shorter rides a good meal before your ride (giving it enough time to digest) should sustain you for a couple of hours in combination with your glycogen stores. The goal with any fueling strategy is to stave off the depletion of those glycogen stores (which leads to the dreaded bonk).

The problem is, the longer you go, the more stress is placed on your GI system to process those calories and deliver fuel to your muscles. And, with your level of effort, your body will actually divert blood from the digestive system to your muscles which can lead to further GI complications. Tailwind's approach is to give you those calories in the most efficient form possible. Feel free to email us at [email protected] for more details...we love talking about this stuff! Your body is truly an incredible machine.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Marc,

I'm happy to hear that you have found something that works for you! That's really the goal here. As for lactate buffers, there is quite a bit of controversy in this area, and we choose not to put anything in Tailwind unless it is proven to be effective. Amino acids we view as being important for recovery but not while you are actively riding (and Tailwind is formulated for while you are riding).

The International Society of Sports Nutrition came out with a position paper last year on sports drinks stating that "The ergogenic value of caffeine on mental and physical performance has been well-established but the potential additive benefits of other nutrients contained in Energy Drinks and Energy Shots remains to be determined". You can read the article here: http://www.jissn.com/content/pdf/1550-2783-10-1.pdf


----------



## rgr_esp (Jan 31, 2008)

CARBO-PRO is cheaper at $28 and it's the same endurance fuel if not better. No taste...put it in water, taste like water. You can mix with other endurance fuels. Carbo load the night before without the weight the next day, take 2 scoops with 1-scoop BCAA as pre-ride, you'll be going like superman!


----------



## rgr_esp (Jan 31, 2008)

Look into Carbo-Pro...they've been around longer. GI issues...I get them sometimes. It's never a guarranty, something no one can predict, that's why I carry butt wipes


----------



## Andrew19 (Jul 13, 2015)

Roger it may be cheaper but it has no electrolytes which are very important for 2+hr rides/runs


----------



## Jeffrey2 (Oct 21, 2020)

I dont like the taste, very fake.


----------

